# element collection



## Cody Reeder (Jul 12, 2011)

I saw the precious metals setout like this once and I always wanted to try it my self, the photo really doesn’t do it justice.

I thought someone would like to see it as well, enjoy


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool. I have to set up my collection for some pictures some day.
I don't have any osmium yet.

Jim


----------



## Cody Reeder (Jul 12, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Cool. I have to set up my collection for some pictures some day.
> I don't have any osmium yet.
> 
> Jim



I had to order it special from a chemical supplier but it sure is a pretty color. I would love to have a large chunk of it :lol:


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 12, 2011)

If you guys happen to need pure samples of Indium and copper I can send you them. Just PM me your address and I can send them out to you (on me).
Edit: I forgot. I have cadmium too.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 12, 2011)

I will probably order some Osmium from RGB, that is where I got my Ruthenium and Rhenium I oz each. I may only get 10 grams of Osmium, and 10 of Iridium for now, when I get some extra money.

Here are some pics of the Ruthenium and Rhenium with my Rhenium ring;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=1452&p=29364&hilit=rhenium#p29364

Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 12, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> If you guys happen to need pure samples of Indium and copper I can send you them. Just PM me your address and I can send them out to you (on me).
> Edit: I forgot. I have cadmium too.



What type of samples do you have? I have 26 lbs of what I was told was cadmium, but I am not sure if it is cadmium or if its pure. 

Is there any samples you are looking for? I have some tantalum.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 12, 2011)

I actually don't collect elements but purchased these metals in order to make colored gold alloys. I have abandoned that project for the time being. Just saw this post and figured I would offer. The cadmium I have is a small rod that I bought from the UK. It's late and these metals are in my "lab" so I will take pics tomorrow and post.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice spread Cody!. Did you know that copper and gold are the only metals that aren't grey?. I believe that's accurate, but I'm sure that someone will correct me in that case. Any metal collection needs copper in there!. IMHO. 8) :shock: 8)


----------



## Cody Reeder (Jul 13, 2011)

the only non radioactive element that I dont have a sample of is thallium, if any one has a sample of it I wold gladly purchase a gram or two. and if anyone needs a sample of something I could probably hook you up, I have a few of the radioactive ones as well  



HAuCl4 said:


> Nice spread Cody!. Did you know that copper and gold are the only metals that aren't grey?. I believe that's accurate, but I'm sure that someone will correct me in that case. Any metal collection needs copper in there!. IMHO. 8) :shock: 8)



from what I have seen caesium and osmium are also not grey (when pure).


----------



## Lou (Jul 24, 2011)

Cesium is a faint gold when pure. When it is impure, it is more like liquid gold.


Easily prepared if one has CsCl and Ca turnings. 


When/if I get some free time, I'm building a small arc furnace to fuse some refractory metals as a hobby endeavor.


----------



## Cody Reeder (Aug 8, 2011)

Lou said:


> Cesium is a faint gold when pure. When it is impure, it is more like liquid gold.
> 
> 
> Easily prepared if one has CsCl and Ca turnings.
> ...



how would one go about that process of making cesium? I have tried something like that befor, I put some calcium filings and cesium cloride inside spent a rifle casing and heated it with a blow torch. then I droped it into water, it produced a more vigorous reaction than calcium alown but it was far from spactacular and I never got to see any of the caesium. I was thinking of trying something similar except bigger and under an inert atmosphere so it didnt just burn away.

it would be shure better than having to buy it a gram at a time for 60$ a pop :lol:


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cody Reeder said:


> I saw the precious metals setout like this once and I always wanted to try it my self, the photo really doesn’t do it justice.
> 
> I thought someone would like to see it as well, enjoy




I came across a nice wallpaper picture the other day of a periodic table with samples of the elements laid out on it. As luck would have it I downloaded it, since I have no idea now what site it came from anymore. The copy I have is 2797x1440 so it may exceed a size limit here, or may get downsized when I attach it. If so I could email you the original if need be.

macfixer01


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 9, 2011)

Its from here;
http://periodictable.com/

Jim


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 9, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Its from here;
> http://periodictable.com/
> 
> Jim




Yup that looks like it. Well ok but I'll bet they don't have this one though? :lol: 

macfixer01


----------



## Lou (Aug 10, 2011)

Cody Reeder said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > Cesium is a faint gold when pure. When it is impure, it is more like liquid gold.
> ...




pp 961-963 of Brauer's Handbook of Preparative Inorganic Chemistry


----------



## Cody Reeder (Aug 10, 2011)

macfixer01 said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Its from here;
> ...


thats awesome! I am going to print out a coppy and put it up on my wall :lol:


----------



## Cody Reeder (Aug 10, 2011)

hey has any of you tried bitting peice of indium befor? I just did and it was so much fun! I am pretty shure that indium is non toxic... at least it isnt according to wikipedia


----------

